# August 11th Video of 450gal



## klcc88 (Jul 12, 2010)

Just got back from Cuba so wanted to do a quick video last night using my gopro cam on my tank...need to clean tank...lol...but all fish survived me being away for 8 days...


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

That's a huge tank! Nice fish and great video!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

WOW amazing tank , great video.


----------

